
Better solution for quick group chat than Firebase real time db? - talmr
I built out a simple group chat (rooms with members) using firebase real time database.<p>What I&#x27;ve built feels brittle because I have 3 client side implementations (web, ios, android) for chat and have to make sure I don&#x27;t mess up my data structure.  I do like the rules and how easy they are to configure.<p>I&#x27;ve been looking at twilio, and it seems pretty easy to set up chat. What are some good solutions for chat which have SDKs for web, android, and ios?  Prefer sticking to something that works out of the box on these platforms (like firebase), and also maybe you have used before.<p>Thanks!
======
johnhenry
Have you looked at [https://supabase.io/](https://supabase.io/)?

~~~
kiwicopple
Here's a 3 minute demo showing how to deploy a slack clone using Supabase:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oqIZW5S-lQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oqIZW5S-lQ)

Disclaimer: Supabase cofounder. Thanks for the shout-out @johnhenry

~~~
talmr
Hi, really cool stuff!

Right now it seems I can use it easily on web with the supabase web sdk, how
would you suggest using this in mobile iOS and android codebase?

Overall, supabase could be a better solution for me since I am also using
postgres for my main data repo, and only used firebase for auth and now chat
because of how easy (literally <30 min) it was to set up.

Thanks!

~~~
kiwicopple
> mobile iOS and android codebase

Unfortunately we don't have libraries for iOS and Android yet, however you can
vote on them
([https://github.com/supabase/supabase/issues/5](https://github.com/supabase/supabase/issues/5)),
or you could use a JS wrapper (Expo/ReactNative/Ionic etc)

> literally <30 min

Hopefully we can make this even faster soon..

